
Show HN: Social value orientation - like the Cathedral and the Bazaar - jph
I&#x27;m learning about software team management, including group dynamics, and found a useful concept called &quot;social value orientation&quot;.<p>A friend of mine wrote a paper on it, and my 
my crib notes may help other software teams. It&#x27;s especially relevant if you&#x27;re familiar with &quot;The Cathedral and the Bazaar&quot; by ESR.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;joelparkerhenderson&#x2F;social_value_orientation" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;joelparkerhenderson&#x2F;social_value_orientat...</a><p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.catb.org&#x2F;esr&#x2F;writings&#x2F;cathedral-bazaar&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.catb.org&#x2F;esr&#x2F;writings&#x2F;cathedral-bazaar&#x2F;</a><p>Constructive feedback welcome.
======
jph
Link:
[https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/social_value_orientat...](https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/social_value_orientation)

Link: [http://www.catb.org/esr/writings/cathedral-
bazaar/](http://www.catb.org/esr/writings/cathedral-bazaar/)

